# Wiring an inverter to a transfer switch?



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi FolksI have a large aims inverter and I am hooking up a trnsfer switch which has several double throw switches, it will allow me to run grid power and the inverter at the same( it allows me to isolate certain circuits/breakers to use my inverter.)
However , House wiring has the common and neutral bonded on the same buss/ground bar.
Yet, they say an Inverter cannot have the neutral and ground together...how do I make this transistion from Inverter-Transfer switch-Service panel and keep the common seperate so the inverter can be used???
Thanks!


----------



## trkarl (Dec 15, 2009)

I am no expert but I have read that the cheaper msw type inverters cannot be hooked up that way or they get fried. However my system is set up like you are describing.

Here is my sw4048 wired to a 240v transformer and into transfer switches










And the current setup with a SunnyIsland 5048u inverter in place of the sw4048


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Nice setup Trkarl


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Trkarl,
Yes that is a nice setup! I rellay loike those outbacjks you have there too!
The transfer switches are just like the ones you have there; double throw.
Did you hook the inverter common and ground together on your service panel...as in the wqay it is done normally inside your home.
The Aims Inverter I have can push out 7000 watts....It is grounded interanally inside the inverter and has a internal GFCI....any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## trkarl (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is a pic of the inverter wiring:











The right side white and black are the grid/generator input wires. White/neutral black/hot.

The left side white and black are the inverter ac output. White/neutral black/hot.

Green is ground. 

The output wires go to the transformer where there is a ground bus and neutral bus and 2 breakers which output 240v. A 30 amp generator cord is then wired to the transformer.

One hot to each breaker, one of them includes the inverter output.
The neutral to the neutral bus and the ground to the ground bus giving the same output as if the cord was plugged into a generator.

The transfer switches have one neutral wire and one ground wire which are then wired to your house breaker box neutral and ground buses.

So yes the inverter common and ground are bonded at the main service panel only. 

As far as your inverter you will need to find the answer in the manual or call their tech support and ask.If you are not sure don't just do it because you might let out the magic smoke that makes it work and once it is out you can't just put it back in.

I have a ProSine 2.0 12v inverter also. It is bonded in the inverter if you are going to use it alone. If you want to hard wire it to your breaker box and the box is bonded the manual says you must unbond the inverter first.

Hope this helps.


----------

